# PUPPIES ARE HERE!! Way to go Steve and Peg!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Everyone send prayers for Snowy and the pups. Looks like they might show their tiny faces tonight.

I am soooo nervous and worried. I can imagine how Steve and Peg are feeling.

Prayer Fest for Steve, Peg, Snowy, and the four little pups.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sending prayers that everyone is safe and healthy

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Thanks for keeping us updated on this Deb! :rockon:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwww little babies everywhere on SM

I hope she does well - poor thing - first her ordeal and now pups ...

Good Luck Snowy :smilie_daumenpos: And the labor and delivery assitants of course :smheat:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg prayers going out for an easy birth for Snowy and her babies rayer: and an easy time for Steve and Peg too, I am sure it's going to be a long night, but I really pray it will be easy for all rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Huge prayers for sweet Snowy. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers for sweet Snowy and those puppies. rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I am soooo nervous and worried. I can imagine how Steve and Peg are feeling.[/B]


no kidding!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My Goddness ..what a surprise to come and see this posting! Prayers are going out for little Snowy and her babies that all will go smoothly . I can only imagine Peg and Steve's anxiety level right now!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

rayer: 

mary anna herk and theena (praying for pupppies)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

It's time already???? Oh, MY!!! Hang in there - sending you many positive thoughts and prayers!! rayer: :w00t: 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, I will be praying for a safe delivery. Looking for updates


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Bob, Marsha and Jack Oz and Chase sending prayers and wishing good luck.

Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Prayers for Snowy and her puppies! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

We're adding our prayers also! I didn't realize it was that time already. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Her temp has been hovering in the 99.5 to 100 degree range. At 12:40 PM today it was 98.5, at 1:05 it was 98.3, now at 5:40PM, it is 97.9. She has essentially stopped eating. She was doing some nesting but has stopped now and she got up and came out of the box with tail wagging when Peg came home. A little while ago she was laying on her side all spread out. She was not panting with her mouth open but it did seem to me that she was breathing rapidly and rather shallow. She is just sitting there looking at me now...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh gosh, Steve - I'm on the edge of my seat just in anticipation!! I'm so excited and hope for the best for little Snowy.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Her temp has been hovering in the 99.5 to 100 degree range. At 12:40 PM today it was 98.5, at 1:05 it was 98.3, now at 5:40PM, it is 97.9. She has essentially stopped eating. She was doing some nesting but has stopped now and she got up and came out of the box with tail wagging when Peg came home. A little while ago she was laying on her side all spread out. She was not panting with her mouth open but it did seem to me that she was breathing rapidly and rather shallow. She is just sitting there looking at me now...[/B]


OMG how scary, how exciting, how amazing! :wub: to Snowy and :grouphug: to you guys.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers for a fast labor, speedy delivery, and a healthy mom and pups. rayer:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor little Snowy deserves an easy time of it. Steve and Peg, we're all thinking of you tonight......


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, I won't get any sleep EITHER!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

Still praying like crazy for our little Snowy and precious puppies rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:wub: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :wub: 

Please know that you all will be in my thougths and prayers tonight. Steve or Peg please feel free to PM me if you need me. I am sending you my number through PM please feel free to call, ANYTIME!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :wub: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :wub:
> 
> Please know that you all will be in my thougths and prayers tonight. Steve or Peg please feel free to PM me if you need me. I am sending you my number through PM please feel free to call, ANYTIME!!![/B]



Thank you soooo much Becky. This is nerve racking on all of us. It's a comfort knowing you are there. :grouphug: 

Steve ~ Tell little Snowy we love her.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck to little Snowy. I hope and pray things go well for you guys and her!! Hugs!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh this is so exciting!!! Lots of prayers for Steve, Peg, Snowy and the pups!
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How exciting best wishes being sent your way along with tons of prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Best of luck.....anything yet???? :smheat: :shocked: :smheat: :shocked:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:wub: Aww I know! I am loving all the SM babies being born lately!!  :wub: 
rayer: being sent to Steve, Peg, Snowy and the beautiful little babies in her belly... rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

I called Steve's cell, no answer. I called Peg's cell, no answer. I left Peg a message with Becky's phone number, and to call me, if they can. 

Still praying for you, little Snowy Girl rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
> 
> I called Steve's cell, no answer. I called Peg's cell, no answer. I left Peg a message with Becky's phone number, and to call me, if they can.
> 
> Still praying for you, little Snowy Girl rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


We have a local Maltese breeder over talking to us and checking her out. She has had some light contractions but she is showing more signs now. Sorry for not answering phone Deb.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG, how exciting! And scary. I can't wait to see these babies!! Is Steve taking her in for a csection? I can't remember when exactly the pups were due! Luckily, it sounds like Snowy is an experienced mom and will hopefully know what to do!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers for Snowy and her puppies. rayer: Can't wait to see pics of the new puppies!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

she is getting pretty frantic now with the digging and ripping.... thank god kathryn is here...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yeah!!! I can't wait! I can imagine your relief at having someone there with you! You do have your camera there, don't you???


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> she is getting pretty frantic now with the digging and ripping.... thank god kathryn is here...[/B]


So exciting!! Prayers to Snowy and to the new grandparents. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

She's gonna go home at some point....












She stopped digging around for a minute for this picture... but she sure messed up my blankie arrangement.

Kathryn says we are going to have babies tonight... sometime...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Kathryn says she is pushing the puppies down to the birth canel now...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Kathryn says she is pushing the puppies down to the birth canel now...[/B]


This is so exciting - I'm riveted to SM at this point! Go Snowy girl!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Say hello to Kathryn Henzerling


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Kathryn says she is pushing the puppies down to the birth canel now...[/B]


Steve, I am so nervous for you. Wish I lived closer to help be nervous with you lol cause I don't think I would be able to help otherwise. Though I can boil water okay.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Say hello to Kathryn Henzerling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Snowy's Nursery" - how sweet!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Say hello to Kathryn Henzerling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Kathryn, thank you for helping Snowy, Peg & Steve.

p.s. - Steve, do you have a set of handcuffs?? (Handcuff Kathryn to the baby gate, do not let her leave yet!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454781
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't I get into trouble for that??? :shocked:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow! How exciting! This is even better than watching Animal Planet.

Lot's of love and luck and good health to you Snowy Girl, and your new babies. 

Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454786
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temporary Insanity? B)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yes, handcuffs for Kathryn, and a rubber flippin' room for ME :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

Kathryn, if you can hear me, DON"T LEAVE US!!! :new_shocked: 

Thanks for the call, Steve. I am a nervous wreck!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Yes, handcuffs for Kathryn, and a rubber flippin' room for ME :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
> 
> Kathryn, if you can hear me, DON"T LEAVE US!!! :new_shocked:
> 
> Thanks for the call, Steve. I am a nervous wreck!![/B]



I think she is gonna dig right through the bottom of my box...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454790
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly 'digging to China'!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

box has been used for whelping once before but this littel girl is destroying it in front of my eyes











more and stronger contractions..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454791
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! This was my biggest fear!!! We don't have any fosters in China!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> box has been used for whelping once before but this littel girl is destroying it in front of my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like the Taco Bell commercial..."I think I need a bigger box", only it's not a Chihuahua!!!

Bless you, little Snowy. We love you so. :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454794
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly 'digging to China'!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!!! This was my biggest fear!!! We don't have any fosters in China!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll fly there right now....but where should I stand so that I can catch the puppies? (& Snowy too)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

She is laying there panting looking at me like I'm supposed to be able to help right now...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I think she is gonna dig right through the bottom of my box...
[/QUOTE]
Truly 'digging to China'!!!
[/QUOTE]

OMG!!! This was my biggest fear!!! We don't have any fosters in China!!
[/QUOTE] 

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Um, offer her chocolate, oh wait, not chocolate, bad for her. Let's see, well, tell her she doesn't look fat.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I have learned one thing from waiting out the night when Stacy's pups were born. I'm not going to be holding my breath for this delivery. I just hope she does fine and doesn't have any problems. Other than that, I hope she gets on with the program, as I need to get some sleep tonight. LOL! < never mind about you guys> :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

we have one baby...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

healthy girl who is fine


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> we have one baby...[/B]



YEAH!!!! Three more to go!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> we have one baby...[/B]


DARNIT! is a boy or a girl? We need details!1


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)




----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> we have one baby...[/B]


How exciting. Well, what is it? This is like a suspense novel. <like he has nothing else to do but answer us>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454808
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a puppy. :HistericalSmiley: Push 'em out, push 'em out..wayyyyyy out.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454808
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is, by golly, it's a "forum" flippin' novel. Can't wait for the next chapter!!

It's a healthy baby girl. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I think that's what Steve said. I'm getting so excited, I'm already confused :blink: 

Way to go Snowy. Way to go Kathryn. Way to go STEVE AND PEG!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454808
> 
> 
> 
> ...



girl


8:58 local 3.75 oz


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454812
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That's a nice size newborn.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Steve just called, and we had another girl while we were talking!!!

So now we have two girls, and waiting on #3 AND #4.


Go Snowy Girl.....We love ya!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

another female 3.5 oz... a little blue at first but she is pinker now. 9:17


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is very exciting. I won't be able to sleep now. 

Don't let Kathryn leave. I'd be saying in my best Prissy imitation, "I don't know nothin' about birthin' no babies, Miss Scarlett."

Good grief....we sure have had some babies - human and canine - around here!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

HURRAY!! 

Were you amazed at how big the head was when she came out? I know that surprised me, LOL!! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

placentia are not coming out... but not a biggie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

thank you Snowy for being more obliging and not taking FOREVER to have your babies like my poor Caddy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

there are 2 there


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> placentia are not coming out... but not a biggie[/B]


Did you drop the camera? We want more pics! This novel need pictures!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> thank you Snowy for being more obliging and not taking FOREVER to have your babies like my poor Caddy.[/B]



LOL!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> there are 2 there[/B]


I believe you. Thanks for sharing this with us. Poor Snowy. I hope she is doing okay through all of this. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Incredible photos!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454833
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for pup two... she dug for 10 seconds and there is a baby...

Kath says she is a really great mom...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg I just got home, Snowy we are so proud of you, God Bless you sweet one :smcry: I'm sitting here praying for a fast and safe delivery rayer: rayer: rayer: Steve the pictures are wonderful, I feel like I'm there


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh WOW!!! You go Snowy Girl. I just came back from my walk and this is just the best news. Steve, how are you and Peg holding up through all this? I don't know who Kathryn is but tell her she rocks for helping our little Snowy Girl. I can't wait to hear about #3 & #4.

Btw, I love the front of the whelping box..... "Snowys Treasures". Too perfect.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Oh WOW!!! You go Snowy Girl. I just came back from my walk and this is just the best news. Steve, how are you and Peg holding up through all this? I don't know who Kathryn is but tell her she rocks for helping our little Snowy Girl. I can't wait to hear about #3 & #4.
> 
> Btw, I love the front of the whelping box..... "Snowys Treasures". Too perfect.[/B]



That was Peg's "customization"!! LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Tell Kathyrn that she is AWESOME for staying and helping you through this!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Tell Kathyrn that she is AWESOME for staying and helping you through this!![/B]



we are on our own now... :shocked: but we got the routine down...

dig and grunt... look for baby...


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:new_shocked: OMG! This as exciting as when Caddy had her puppies. 

Sounds like Snowy is delivering them fast. rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Geez....I can't stand it. At least it seems to be moving right along.....


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Geez....I can't stand it. At least it seems to be moving right along.....[/B]



we need more grunts girl


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454848
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, she's tired. She's taking a break. I'd take the other pups out so she can focus.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

This is such wonderful news. Yea Snowy!!!! 

The pictures are great, I feel like I just gave birth with her. I need a glass of wine after all that. Just two more and you can get some rest little Snowy girl!! :chili:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Congrats Peg & Steve. Thank you for sharing such a special moment with us. Thank you Snowy for being such a good Mommy. I hope the rest of the delivery is as smooth as the beginning. Thank you Kathryn for helping everyone. I'll be dreaming of puppies. This is like Christmas in October.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> This is such wonderful news. Yea Snowy!!!!
> 
> The pictures are great, I feel like I just gave birth with her. I need a glass of wine after all that. Just two more and you can get some rest little Snowy girl!! :chili:[/B]


Heck, I need a cigarette. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454852
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm finishing dinner... don't bother me wumin.... :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a joint ~ LMAO


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Now for a picture of our dinners...


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454857
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Margaritas anyone?
[attachment=28290:marg1.gif]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454857
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, it quiet all of a sudden!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454857
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought maybe just one more baby before I went to bed. Guess not, but I will be praying, and checkin in first thing in the morning. Hugs to you both

Snowy you are such a wonderful mommy, soon you can get some rest.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Now for a pcture of our dinners...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooo, that salad looks really good!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just logged on...

Yippee! We've finally got some girls to watch grow, too!

Hooray for Snowy! What a good job she did. :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454861
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it does not do any good if ya don't eat it


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! I just logged back in! Congrats Snowy and yay for girls!  Although i do love all the boys.

I hope the next 2 come out just fine. 

Thank you for sharing this w/us and the pictures are amazing!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454861
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why yes it does. I suddenly have the muchies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454867
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just wish he'd eat the @@@@ salad and get on with birthin' these babies. I have to go to bed. It's nearly 1:30 where I am tonight. Whew! GO SNOWY! GO!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454867
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :innocent:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, it IS time for another baby! It's only 12:30 am here, but it's still past my bedtime. Why aren't puppies born during the day?????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

it has been an hour since the last one... 


the rule is 2 hours and you go seek help


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454875
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why yes it does. I suddenly have the muchies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I just wish he'd eat the @@@@ salad and get on with birthin' these babies. I have to go to bed. It's nearly 1:30 where I am tonight. Whew! GO SNOWY! GO!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree!!! Hellooooooooo, Steve, is anyone home??? Drop the flippin' salad, pal...get back to work!!

Is Kathryn still there? Did you feed her??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454879
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just wish he'd eat the @@@@ salad and get on with birthin' these babies. I have to go to bed. It's nearly 1:30 where I am tonight. Whew! GO SNOWY! GO!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree!!! Hellooooooooo, Steve, is anyone home??? Drop the flippin' salad, pal...get back to work!!

Is Kathryn still there? Did you feed her??
[/B][/QUOTE]

No kathryn left 30 minutes ago. It is not me slackin off...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hubby just hollered and said it's past my bedtime. Geez, I hate going to bed and missing out on the last two. I hope everything goes well with the last two. Guarantee ya, getting on here will be the second thing I do in the morning. Night all!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm gonna have to go too. I hate too, but have a busy day tomorrow. I'm glad some of the west coast people can stay up with you......

Take care Steve and Peg and mama Snowy!!!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, us Eastcoasters need to go to bed. Come on Snowy push those last two puppies out!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

#3 is a boy 


3.5 oz at 10;35


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea Snowy, thanks for granting my request!! 3 down 1 to go!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: what's going on? I see puppies :w00t: just turned on my computer before going to bed. hope the other 2 come out soon rayer: 

:chili: oh I just saw the news about the boy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

is he the 4th one? rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> This is very exciting. I won't be able to sleep now.
> 
> Don't let Kathryn leave. I'd be saying in my best Prissy imitation, "I don't know nothin' about birthin' no babies, Miss Scarlett."
> 
> Good grief....we sure have had some babies - human and canine - around here!!!!!!![/B]



I see a set of keys in the first photo with the new baby ... HIDE THE KEYS IF THEY ARE KATHRYNS


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sooooo cute! 

Ok, the last one needs to be a girl so they can gang up on him and teach that little boy a thing or two.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> is he the 4th one? rayer:[/B]



3rd


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

#3 rear legs purple and not pink like front legs or other 2... a little bit concernend


We keep rubbing and sucktioning. Has good lungs though.. lots of cries... very noisy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454827
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

4th coming


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> #3 rear legs purple and not pink like front legs or other 2... a little bit concernend
> 
> 
> We keep rubbing and sucktioning. Has good lungs though.. lots of cries... very noisy[/B]



It will be okay, Steve. I'm praying like crazy rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I'm concerned with you, but it WILL be okay.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> ???[/B]


 what's wrong? oic. I think he will be fine, maybe the legs just fell asleep


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> ???[/B]



What does that mean? What's wrong?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454903
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok you now have us California girls here - me Fay and Deb ... 
Is the 4th one ok ? girl or boy ??

I will stay here and wait ....


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454905
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she stood up and grunted but no #4 yet


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454908
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok you now have us California girls here - me Fay and Deb ... 
Is the 4th one ok ? girl or boy ??

I will stay here and wait ....
[/B][/QUOTE]

she stood up and grunted but no #4 yet
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is she allowed to drink water - maybe some ice chips - maybe she is thirsty ??
Poor Snowy !!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454905
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I'm not leaving either. This is very stressful. Bless Snowy's little heart. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

acts like she is ready for #4...












she is guarding to keep us from taking #3 again to suck mouth or rub. She was very upset at us this last time we took him. His rear legs are looking pinker now. healthy lungs.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

are the other ones getting milk ? maybe they can help her push the baby out. as you can tell I have no idea what I'm talking about :huh:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> acts like she is ready for #4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snowy is such a good mommy. Thank God #3 is getting pink, and has healthy lungs. 

Still praying rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454909
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she stood up and grunted but no #4 yet
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is she allowed to drink water - maybe some ice chips - maybe she is thirsty ??
Poor Snowy !!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

tried it but not interested


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Poor baby, she's probally use to having them ripped away from her by the time they are 5-6 weeks old. She doesn't realize she get's to be a real mommy this time. Sweet protective little mommy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454905
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a New Yorker, but I'm here too. I'm so fascinated!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

She's doing great so far - bless her poor heart ...

It's sure going faster than Caddy's Angels !!

I'm sure #4 will be along very soon - at least I hope #4 will be the last one -
how do you know if there are more or less ?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> are the other ones getting milk ? maybe they can help her push the baby out. as you can tell I have no idea what I'm talking about :huh:[/B]



they have been. Peg had her starting to climb the pen wall to get out and get to baby #3


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454908
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok you now have us California girls here - me Fay and Deb ... 
Is the 4th one ok ? girl or boy ??

I will stay here and wait ....
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm a New Yorker, but I'm here too. I'm so fascinated!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sorry Kag I didn't hear or see you glue to your computer screen !!
I need a cuppa tea !!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm here too. Mt time, so it's not so late for me either.

Come on Snowy, push that last baby out! 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

is she still contracting? Caddy just STOPPED contracting as soon as the head of #3 was out. Her first water broke at 11pm and i had to take her to the vet at 8am for a section to get #4 out. Now that was a long night. How exciting! I feel like I'm going through it all over again! I'm just glad it's you and not me, haha :smheat:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454908
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok you now have us California girls here - me Fay and Deb ... 
Is the 4th one ok ? girl or boy ??

I will stay here and wait ....
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm a New Yorker, but I'm here too. I'm so fascinated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

YIPEEEE!!!!! You're here with us!!! Isn't this amazing? And the step-by-step pics. It's like we're with Snowy, Steve and Peg.

You are soooo very awesome :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454917
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a New Yorker, but I'm here too. I'm so fascinated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

YIPEEEE!!!!! You're here with us!!! Isn't this amazing? And the step-by-step pics. It's like we're with Snowy, Steve and Peg.

You are soooo very awesome :rockon: :rockon:
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is very awesome! Deb, i can't remember, who is the dad of these pups?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454924
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok you now have us California girls here - me Fay and Deb ... 
Is the 4th one ok ? girl or boy ??

I will stay here and wait ....
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm a New Yorker, but I'm here too. I'm so fascinated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

YIPEEEE!!!!! You're here with us!!! Isn't this amazing? And the step-by-step pics. It's like we're with Snowy, Steve and Peg.

You are soooo very awesome :rockon: :rockon: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is very awesome! Deb, i can't remember, who is the dad of these pups?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gordo is the father. Snowy and Gordo are from a BYB. They were both surrendered to rescue. They are mother and son.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok Snowy Girl, lets see #4. I gotta go to bed so I get up for work at 3:45 am.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Truly, truly amazing.

I'm drinking too. My teeth are getting stained from the red wine!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Taking roll call - just to make the time fly here ... who's watching live:-

California: 4
Georgia: 1
New York: 1
Colorado: 1
Italy: 1

Did I miss anyone 

ohhh

Arizona:3


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

It's better than a lifetime movie!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm still here , just brushed my teeth to get ready for bed. come on Snowy , push
She looks so tired :blush:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Taking roll call - just to make the time fly here ... who's watching live:-
> 
> California: 4
> Georgie: 1
> ...


I'll add something fun, newborn pics of Caddy's pups and two weeks later. 
[attachment=28293:IMG_5522.jpg]
minutes after they were born with a haggard caddy
[attachment=28295:IMG_6427.jpg]
tonight
[attachment=28294:IMG_6205.jpg]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I'm still here , just brushed my teeth to get ready for bed. come on Snowy , push
> She looks so tired :blush:[/B]


can't get her to take water, broth, or nutrical. They are getting milk... Peg keeps replugging them in.... supposed to stimulate contractions...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm still here , just brushed my teeth to get ready for bed. come on Snowy , push
> She looks so tired :blush:[/B]



LOL ~ I just walked away to floss. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

And I missed all this becasuse I was sleeping!?! :shocked: 
I hate different time zones...
I'm so happy that so far everything went well 
Snowy, you are such a good mom :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454925
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a New Yorker, but I'm here too. I'm so fascinated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

YIPEEEE!!!!! You're here with us!!! Isn't this amazing? And the step-by-step pics. It's like we're with Snowy, Steve and Peg.

You are soooo very awesome :rockon: :rockon: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is very awesome! Deb, i can't remember, who is the dad of these pups?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gordo is the father. Snowy and Gordo are from a BYB. They were both surrendered to rescue. They are mother and son.
[/B][/QUOTE]


*So Gordo is really the<strike> brother</strike> father ...hmm 

Well I said today that Gordo is really cute and Snowy is cute too - so these babies are going to be SUPER CUTE .... 

*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454930
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow Stacy,
You are blessed!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454933
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ replugging .... not even an ice chip ??
She's on a mission ... poor little thing - concentrating ....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454933
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok I guess I have time to floss too :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454927
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok you now have us California girls here - me Fay and Deb ... 
Is the 4th one ok ? girl or boy ??

I will stay here and wait ....
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm a New Yorker, but I'm here too. I'm so fascinated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

YIPEEEE!!!!! You're here with us!!! Isn't this amazing? And the step-by-step pics. It's like we're with Snowy, Steve and Peg.

You are soooo very awesome :rockon: :rockon: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is very awesome! Deb, i can't remember, who is the dad of these pups?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gordo is the father. Snowy and Gordo are from a BYB. They were both surrendered to rescue. They are mother and son.
[/B][/QUOTE]


*So Gordo is really the<strike> uncle</strike> father ...hmm 

Well I said today that Gordo is really cute and Snowy is cute too - so these babies are going to be SUPER CUTE .... 

*
[/B][/QUOTE]
So this makes these puppies... Snowy's grandchildren? 

I think i've refreshed this page about 20 times this hour, LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454930
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! Stacy, they are flippin' adorable!!! I am soooo glad you're with us!!

Do the pups sleep well at night? I'm wondering if they're like new born skin-kids, who take some time before they sleep all night, without getting upset,


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454934
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't realized jsut how much the pups have changed until I saw Snowy's babies pics!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454934
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow look how beautiful and clean Caddy looks - love the pic of the little guy on his back with his feet in the air and the one lying straight across him ...
I have puppy fever now ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454934
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pups sleep all night! It's caddy who drives me crazy, making me get up to let her out ot potty. I still have them in the bedroom with me and Caddy likes to bug her eyes out, toss her head and growl at me to get my attention. I need to whip out the bigger whelping box, Caddy is running out of room in this one, LOL.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

so how long do you have to wait to give the mom a bath?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

its gotten very quiet.... SHE ACTS LIKE SHE WANTS TO SLEEP. what time DID #3 GET HERE???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454938
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a New Yorker, but I'm here too. I'm so fascinated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

YIPEEEE!!!!! You're here with us!!! Isn't this amazing? And the step-by-step pics. It's like we're with Snowy, Steve and Peg.

You are soooo very awesome :rockon: :rockon: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is very awesome! Deb, i can't remember, who is the dad of these pups?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gordo is the father. Snowy and Gordo are from a BYB. They were both surrendered to rescue. They are mother and son.
[/B][/QUOTE]


*So Gordo is really the<strike> uncle</strike> father ...hmm 

Well I said today that Gordo is really cute and Snowy is cute too - so these babies are going to be SUPER CUTE .... 

*
[/B][/QUOTE]
So this makes these puppies... Snowy's grandchildren? 

I think i've refreshed this page about 20 times this hour, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, this is typical with BYB's and Puppymillls. The good news is, the inbreeding has not gone on too long. The pups will not have any adverse effects, as a result of the inbreeding, itself.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> its gotten very quiet.... SHE ACTS LIKE SHE WANTS TO SLEEP. what time DID #3 GET HERE???[/B]



It was 10:50 ... not even 45 mins


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> so how long do you have to wait to give the mom a bath?[/B]


LOL!!

My groomer is coming tomorrow at 7 AM... but I don't think she will be doing moma this time....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> its gotten very quiet.... SHE ACTS LIKE SHE WANTS TO SLEEP. what time DID #3 GET HERE???[/B]


you're sure there are four? 

Poor Snowy, she's probably exhausted. Do you have any vanilla icecream to give her?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> its gotten very quiet.... SHE ACTS LIKE SHE WANTS TO SLEEP. what time DID #3 GET HERE???[/B]



Okay!! Where's Stacy? Is Kathryn still there? What do we do now?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454942
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok you now have us California girls here - me Fay and Deb ... 
Is the 4th one ok ? girl or boy ??

I will stay here and wait ....
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm a New Yorker, but I'm here too. I'm so fascinated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

YIPEEEE!!!!! You're here with us!!! Isn't this amazing? And the step-by-step pics. It's like we're with Snowy, Steve and Peg.

You are soooo very awesome :rockon: :rockon: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is very awesome! Deb, i can't remember, who is the dad of these pups?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gordo is the father. Snowy and Gordo are from a BYB. They were both surrendered to rescue. They are mother and son.
[/B][/QUOTE]


*So Gordo is really the<strike> uncle</strike> father ...hmm 

Well I said today that Gordo is really cute and Snowy is cute too - so these babies are going to be SUPER CUTE .... 

*
[/B][/QUOTE]
So this makes these puppies... Snowy's grandchildren? 

I think i've refreshed this page about 20 times this hour, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, this is typical with BYB's and Puppymillls. The good news is, the inbreeding has not gone on too long. The pups will not have any adverse effects, as a result of the inbreeding, itself.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My understanding is that inbreeding is risky unless you know there are no recessive undesirable traits being passed on. It's a crap shoot but we had no choice in the situation.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454948
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking - how do you know if she is finished ... done .. kaput !!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454948
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We panic in one hr and 15 minutes.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> its gotten very quiet.... SHE ACTS LIKE SHE WANTS TO SLEEP. what time DID #3 GET HERE???[/B]




10:35 your time, Steve Page 8


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454947
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the groomer can give her a sitz bath.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454948
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not absolutely. Vet saw 4... I only clearly saw 2. Someone here saw 3....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454948
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't look at me! I don't know! 

I tried giving Caddy calsorb and vanilla ice cream after the third one and didn't have any results. I wish I'd had Oxytocin on hand but that med scares me, LOL.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454948
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks. not functioning well...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I could sure use some ice cream, I can always brush my teeth again :biggrin:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok so we have 50 minutes before panic mode, unless there isn't another one in there right???


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I could sure use some ice cream, I can always brush my teeth again :biggrin:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 

I'm going to run down and make a cuppa tea ..


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Where's that thing Deb was talking about earlier....haha


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

we can feel the last one... she stood up and appeared to strain a couple times... now nothing again.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454957
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet tomorrow sure feels like a long way off right about now!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok i changed the resolution on the xray (which i missed before, btw) and I definitely see three. Is Snowy's belly still kind of lopsided? can you feel anything moving inside her? 

Yep, you're in for a looong night.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I only see 3 too. I'm going to bed   
[attachment=28298:Snowy_Mo...2_142315.jpg] 
[attachment=28299:Image2.jpg]


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

When Caddy was having problems I think Stacy said the last one is the hardest to whelp because their isn't another puppy to help push it out.

Come on Snowy, you can do it.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

# 4 is boy 


pink and screaming already...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454953
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ I don't know either. Come on Stacy, do something :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> # 4 is boy
> 
> 
> pink and screaming already...[/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> # 4 is boy
> 
> 
> pink and screaming already...[/B]


I was gonna say how do you know :smrofl: so he is out ????? :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> ok I only see 3 too. I'm going to bed
> [attachment=28298:Snowy_Mo...2_142315.jpg]
> [attachment=28299:Image2.jpg][/B]



Thanks for the diagram! I was trying to figure out which way was up.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> # 4 is boy
> 
> 
> pink and screaming already...[/B]


 :chili: Yahoo! :chili: Congratulations Snowy, you did it! :chili: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

GOOD JOB SNOWY!!!! 2 girls and 2 boys. Perfect! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> # 4 is boy
> 
> 
> pink and screaming already...[/B]


YAY!!!!!! 

Perfect 2 & 2. Good girl Snowy. Congrats Steve and Peg. Hope you get some rest tonight.

I need to go catch me some zzzzzz's now. Can't wait to read follow-ups tomorrow.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

#4 is a biggy.... 4 oz


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> #4 is a biggy.... 4 oz[/B]


he will be like Sparkey a big fat boy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> # 4 is boy
> 
> 
> pink and screaming already...[/B]



Thank God!!! :smheat: :smheat: 

You, Peg, and Kathryn absolutely, flippin' ROCK!!! 

This was amazing. 

Prayers will continue for Snowy and the puppies.

Good Job, Steve and Peg. We love you!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I tell you... Peg had gone to lie down and suddenly there is a baby there...


Camera batteries died though... LOL Trying to recharge a little now. Battery... not me...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

yahoo!! congrats! I bet you're glad that is over, aren 't you??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyy Bravo to you both - Good Job !!!

I am so glad it was over quick enough for you and it didn't end up at the emergency Vet.

Good girl Snowy - you are awesome ..

Is Gordo handing out cigars ??

Take a break and rest - I am sure she will take care of them all night.

What an experience ... thanks for sharing the miracle of birth with us !!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Last 4 pics for the night...

All 4 look healthy and well...












Here is link to the 1st of the 4 which is just showing now as a red x on my screen...???

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a216/p19...current=019.jpg


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I think you can change the title thread now to DID ARRIVE!! 

Good job Snowy, Steve and Peg......Good night! East Coast Out!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

In case anyone is wondering:

9:04 - #1 - Girl

9:25 - #2 - Girl

10:41 - #3 - Boy

12 midnight - #4 boy

These times are not accurate - just went back to the posted times ... 

4 babies in 3 hours - not bad Lady Snowy !! 

WAY TO GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I have to go to bed. just want to say congratulations again and I'm looking forward to see pictures everyday  you better have a battery back up plan for the camera :thumbsup: good night everyone


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Yayyyyyyyyyyy Bravo to you both - Good Job !!!
> 
> I am so glad it was over quick enough for you and it didn't end up at the emergency Vet.
> 
> ...



Peg was in there doin it ... yours truely screwed around on computer and played with camera....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Atta girl, Snowy. I'm crying tears of joy, no it's not the wine!

Steve and Peg,
As soon as the shock and awe wears off, as soon as you both eat and sleep, please be proud of yourselves. What I witnessed tonight was love and selflessness. You're so amazing with all that you do. That goes for Aunt Debbie, as well. I'm proud to know you all. Tonight was truly special!

God bless Snowy and her beautiful babies. 

Give kisses to Uncles Max and Rocky.
Good night.
Kerry


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations!!!
I'm so happy for you all! :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! It was fun to read about it when all was said and done so I didn't have to worry!!!  

Bob and I are sooooo excited for all of you. :aktion033: All of you "on-line" SM Moms too, it is so nice to see you were there for support, great bunch of friends.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, I have just got up and read through all the posts on Snowy's wonderful progress, congratulations sweet little lady :wub: :wub: well done, what a great little mummy you are :grouphug: 4 beautiful little babies, how very exciting :chili: :chili: 
Steve and Peg you both are such wonderful folks, Snowy is a very lucky little girl to have you both, congratulations on a fantastic night's work :grouphug: 
The puppies are beautiful, and I am so thrilled they all arrived safely and are healthy, plus you couldn't ask for a more perfect double pigeon pair, 2 boys and 2 girls :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Two boys and two girls.....the perfect family. :wub: 

The best thing is that Snowy never ever has to go through this again!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I woke up before the alarm and came straight here to see how little Snowy made out... (even before my coffee!.. and I don't do that for just anyone lol ) I am so thrilled all went well for Snowy and her precious babies! The miracle of new life never ceases to amaze me!!
I had to laugh at the one photo...looked like Snowy was saying "Hey relax...I KNOW what I'm doing here!"... looks like she was right :biggrin: 

Peg and Steve you are such angels!! I know you both shine brightly in God's eyes for taking such good care of Snowy and her babies!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: CONGRADULATIONS


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww!! snowy did good. they're beautiful. :wub: congratulations! :aktion033: job well done, steve and peg. kudos to you! :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

5 am and all is well... :smheat: 


I even got a few hours sleep. All 4 babies healthy looking and making a lot of noises...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> 5 am and all is well... :smheat:
> 
> 
> I even got a few hours sleep. All 4 babies healthy looking and making a lot of noises...
> ...


Awwwwww how absolutely precious, you must be so very proud of Snowy, her babies and both yourself and Peg :grouphug: 
Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful little family grandpa


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

uHHH, Good morning everyone. Looks like we had babies again.....

I don't have time to read over 200 posts right now - but I see two boys and two girls. Looks like some of us stayed up really late last night!

:chili: :chili: Congratulations. :chili: :chili: 

Looks like you guys are naturals to this <strike>child</strike> puppy bearing thing.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:wub: Just look at that precious picture Steve. You did a fantastic job and I'm so proud of you, Peg and Snowy  You are truly blessed to watch the babies grow up. Take lots of pictures and share them with us  You guys are the best! And I'm sure Snowy appreciates :grouphug:

Andrea


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We came down to try and unlatch momma from kids to take her to potty. We got a little off the plan though... Snowy would not touch any food or water at all yesterday. This morning, she can't drink OR eat enough... Cottage cheese and cooked chicken, the breakfast of little moms!! LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lots and lots of fresh water too..you'll be amazed at how much water she will drink!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve & Peg, thank you for sharing this experience with us and congrats on the new babies!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! How exciting! I've gotta run, after reading all these posts, I'm gonna be late to work! Thanks so much for sharing it with all of us!
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow - this is such great news!! I'm so happy for Snowy, and you and Peg. Sounds like it went fairly smoothly, with #4 just biding his time.  Thanks for all of the pictures Steve, and for your 'in-depth reporting'. You could be a news reporter! Seriously, this is wonderful. I'm so happy that mom and babies are doing well. Keep up with the pictures, but try to get some rest, too!!
:rockon: :rockon: :chili: :chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations on your new pups. Sorry I couldn't make it through the entire process last night. Thank you so much for sharing your pictures with us and keeping us posted through it all! You and Peg are so wonderful to give homes to these little dogs who would not have anyone caring for them otherwise.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how dare me for going to sleep last night :smpullhair: I missed all the excitement! Good girl Snowy-you did a great job :grouphug: What beutiful babies you have!! :wub: I have butterflies in my stomach and tears in my eyes! Great job Steve and Peg too! :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Steve and Peg. How fortunate there were no problems and
all is well. I made it until after the third pup but had to turn in then.
I'm glad Snowy is being a good mom. Hugs to all.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Whew! So relieved that all is well for Snowy and the babies. I can tell you that reading all through the posts was exciting but it certainly confirmed my feelings that breeding would not be for me!!! I just couldn't take the stress. Anyway, like Marg says - the perfect family but even better that Snowy won't have to do this again......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now read about all that happened last night. Whoa!!! Lots of excitement and good news!! Steve and Peg, you did a fabulous job.....This is just such good news!! I'm so glad it was all done at your house and she didn't need surgery.... saved her some pain and saved NCMR money. 

I hope all continues to go well. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Probably not a good idea to let these two wumin near a cell phone... LOL!!













Sorry. Can't help myself.



Just to give you a little perspective on the size of everyone... :wub: 



Our groomer came and so we good key areas of the mom shaved down a little so babies and find the "food". Momma is now all cleaned up. We never found a placenta last night but there were some strange green and dark stains on some towels... :w00t: Spoke to vet and she is not concerned. There is nothing hanging out of her, no bleeding or discharge of any sort that I see now, so vet says everything is good.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW Steve and Peg...what a night y'all had (plus the SMers who were awake). I read all you posts first thing this morning. How exciting that must have been. (And Deb you had my rolling with some of your comments). I'm so glad that Snowy and her pups are all doing good. You and Peg are awesome! Give Snowy a kiss from Paris and me and rub the little ones for us, too. How's Gordo doing? Does he have any idea he is the proud papa of four precious little ones?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!!! What a night we all had, huh? That wore me out. I don't know how you breeders do it.

Steve and Peg, that was awesome!! It was like we were there. Thank you so much for involving us, and taking such excellent care of Snowy and the pups. I was so scared for her. 

My main concern, through all of this, was our little Snowy. Bless her heart. What a good mommy she is. And as others have stated, she will never have to go through this again.

Steve, could you email me Kathryn's address. I would like to send her a card. 

Now the fun begins!!!! Four little puppies running around :w00t: 

And yes, keep the cell phone away from the 'wumin'  Or perhaps, have one of them call Auntie Deb. :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG....those babies are just precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats to Snowy on her babies.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh my!!! 4 precious babies! We had a storm last night and had no power! :smpullhair: I couldn't get on and check on Snowy! As soon as the power came on this morning I got on the computer to see how things went. It was nerve racking to read all posts and I didn't have to wait as long as you all did last night! I'm glad Snowy's doing good this morning! Way to go Snowy - good job!!! :aktion033: (you too Steve & Peg)

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good job Steve, Peg and Snowy. What a miracle to witness.
:aktion033:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> Taking roll call - just to make the time fly here ... who's watching live:-
> 
> California: 4
> Georgia: 1
> ...


South Africa!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Those pups are adorable!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

So precious! Great job, you guys! Congrats!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Congrats, I'm so glad everything went well. Hugs :grouphug: to Steve & Peg, who have hearts of gold, nerves of steele, & the patience of a saint. And lots of awwwwws for the cute puppies & tired mommie. You all did great. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're just perfect, Steve. And so teeny! It's been great being able to watch the growth of Stacy and Andrea's puppies - now we can watch some more! Kathryn is a saint - you were very lucky to have her help. And thank goodness Snowy is such a great mom. I'm glad she won't have to do this again. She deserves the rest. :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YEAH!! Wow, this has been an exciting read!! I'm so glad everything went so well - I'm sure you'll have adoption applications by the hundreds for these precious pups!

Thanks for all the photos - it was great to watch the progress of poor Snowy!! She is such a good mom!

:grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations. Glad I did not see this yesterday night so I slept through the night. It was tiresome but I bet it was also exciting. If I remember well, I think they eat the placenta ? that might be the reason you did not found it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so bummed because I wasn't on last night -- but reading this today is kind of like actually having it happen all over again. :biggrin: 

I'm so glad that the puppies are healthy and that Snowy had a pretty easy time of it.

Steve and Peg - maybe I'll get to see the puppies when I come to Phoenix for the holidays. That would be wonderful. I miss having puppies around so much.

Congratulations Snowy, Gordo, Steve and Peg. :chili: :chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Congratulations Steve and Peg and Mommie Snowy! :wub: :wub: 
I didn't read all about it until it was all done.......what an exciting story. Snowy is so lucky to have you guys. I hope the 4 little sweethearts continue to happy healthy little squealers. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smheat: :smheat: I prayed so much last night, I was sooooo tempted to check in the night to see how Snowy was doing, but hubby wouldn't have been happy :bysmilie: so I prayed. CONGRATS grandma and grandpa. The babies are perfect. 

SNOWY REST SWEET MOMMY :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

What wonderful news this morning of new babies. Thank you Steve, Peg and Deb for keeping us informed as to the progress. We now have 2 little girls on SM it is way past due..hehehehheee So Steve Peg and Deb I think this gives you guys bragging rights. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Steve and Peg thank you for taking mom in and loving her the way you do all of your fosters. What a blessing all of you are. You do such a wonderful service to these poor mistreated souls.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I'm so bummed because I wasn't on last night -- but reading this today is kind of like actually having it happen all over again. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm so glad that the puppies are healthy and that Snowy had a pretty easy time of it.
> 
> ...


I'm still hoping for a Phoenix area Maltese meetup over the holidays sometime...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Probably not a good idea to let these two wumin near a cell phone... LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww Steve and Peg they are just beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Thank you for sharing their picture  
Now for Steve, 1. I see more men attached to cell phones that I do women :HistericalSmiley: 
2. I chose to read this post, and I am sitting here eating my lunch till I get to your statement regarding Snowy's other end and what's not hanging :blink: I am really happy that Snowy is doing so very well, that is fantastic to hear, but, do you have any idea what Chicken Paella looks like, second hand, and splattered on the laptop screen? :brownbag: 
Just kidding  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455059
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smtease: Janet you are so bad. But in a good way. :smtease:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Wow!!! What a night we all had, huh? That wore me out. I don't know how you breeders do it.
> 
> Steve and Peg, that was awesome!! It was like we were there. Thank you so much for involving us, and taking such excellent care of Snowy and the pups. I was so scared for her.
> 
> ...


You're not kidding ... it was scarey, especially the part where Steve types ??? - what was ??? ... my heart sank at that moment .. I really felt like I was birthing all over again .. :new_shocked: Poor Snowy - glad it's ALL behind her ... no Janet - I didn't mean it literally .... I want to know where Macho Gordo is ??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455062
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! Sorry... I really wasn't thinking about what you were all thinking. It's just that she clearly was straining for a bit... and then ... nothing.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations on the puppies...Miss Snowy certainly deserves some extra special mommy treats! The photos are amazing. I scrolled through them with my children (fortunately I knew where the "joint" posts were) and they were facinated. Thank you so much for posting. Life really is a miracle, isn't it? I hope mother and babies are well and that parents (Steve and Peg) are catching up on much needed rest! Enjoy.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:wub: the puppies are adorable :wub: What a night everyone had! I had to go back and read every post!! The babies are just SO cute!!! Congrats to Snowy and WAY TO GO STEVE & PEG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*What a night!!! Congrats!*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That WAS TOTALLY AWESOME. I can't believe you put the breeder in a cage. I thought she would be made to stay there all night. So which of you stayed home today due to illness in the family????? I am so feeling the puppy love. :wub: 
Congratulations to all you were super midwives. I love the thought of Peg kept plugging them in. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> [/B]


This photo just warms my heart! I love how Mama Snowy curls around her babies and the leg over the one baby ( though likely the little imp 'crawled under to get some food LOL )... but the photo is so precious!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

AWWWWWWWW the puppies are so cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> That WAS TOTALLY AWESOME. I can't believe you put the breeder in a cage. I thought she would be made to stay there all night. So which of you stayed home today due to illness in the family????? I am so feeling the puppy love.
> Congratulations to all you were super midwives. I love the thought of Peg kept plugging them in.[/B]





> I can't believe you put the breeder in a cage.[/B]


We established last night I did not have the handcuffs some were suggesting...  




> So which of you stayed home today due to illness in the family?????[/B]


Neither one of us. We are both dedicated employees.... Well, at least Peg is. :blush:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you for sharing those amazing photos!! The pups are so precious :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is nothing compared to how she was at one point. After we thought #3 was having some difficulties, we kept taking him out to rub & suction. Snowy became very upset at us to the point she layed across the babies to keep us from getting to them and she actually growled at me a little. Before this, she was climbing (and I really do mean she was climbing) the pen to try and get to the baby.

She is MUCH more relaxed about the babies now. When I came home, she stood up and moved away from the babies and it was clear that she was wanting some attention from me. I did pick her up but she kept looking down toward the babies so we made it a real short kiss.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW!!! I just read the entire thread and I AM SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU !! Snowy did a wonderful job pushing out the two perfect little girls and the two perfect little boys!!! I am so glad that she will get to be a mommy this time and that she has a happy home with you wonderful and caring people!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Now I'm really feeling this puppy fever on SM!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so thankful that Snowy came though fine and that 4 healthy puppies were born. WHAT a night you all had. AMAZING.

Thank you so much for sharing it here. God bless you all.

enJOY!
Melanie</span></span></span>


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

While I'm certain that Kathryn Henzerling is not a member here, I would still like to add two things to this...


First, I'd like to thank her for spending 3 or 4 hours (or whatever it was), away from her family (she has 4 kids from teen to very young) and her husband with these strangers who did not have a clue as to what they were doing. I know thanks doesn't cut it but I offered her money and she would not take that either.

Secondly... I'd like to make the point here to anyone who might read this and think that they too would like to expereince Maltese breeding... after all, it MUST be easy, right?

We got off easy.

In an email from Kathryn, she indicated that she had never seen a delivery go as well as this one did.... and don't quote me but she did this for something in excess of 15 years as I think I recall her saying... I don't know if it were devine, Snowy, or just dumb luck... we got off easy and it would be a total mistake for anyone to EXPECT things to go this well.

Thanks for all your support and kind words!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> While I'm certain that Kathryn Henzerling is not a member here, I would still like to add two things to this...
> 
> 
> First, I'd like to thank her for spending 3 or 4 hours (or whatever it was), away from her family (she has 4 kids from teen to very young) and her husband with these strangers who did not have a clue as to what they were doing. I know thanks doesn't cut it but I offered her money and she would not take that either.
> ...


Great points, Steve!!

Maybe since Kathryn wouldn't take money ... perhaps a fund could be set up at NCMR in her honor and we could make donations to it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

No-thank you Steve and Peg for being such great people :chili: Snowy is so lucky to be in such good hands! :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> While I'm certain that Kathryn Henzerling is not a member here, I would still like to add two things to this...
> 
> 
> First, I'd like to thank her for spending 3 or 4 hours (or whatever it was), away from her family (she has 4 kids from teen to very young) and her husband with these strangers who did not have a clue as to what they were doing. I know thanks doesn't cut it but I offered her money and she would not take that either.
> ...


Oh yes!! I emailed Kathryn and thanked her from the bottom of our hearts. I told her we were with you through cyber space. 

She is AWESOME!!! Let me tell ya, anymore pregos come my way, they are going to you.

That may have been an easy birth to Kathryn, but it darn near did us in, and we weren't even there!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW! :smheat: AMAZING!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: The puppies are just precious :wub:


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

This was the awesomest thread I've ever read!! I am so happy for you and the puppies, and I really enjoyed reading this thread tonight. The pictures and all were just great! Thanks!!

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You dedicated employees both went to work????? I would have been afraid to leave them. No it did not look easy to me (I had trouble breeding rabbits). I think you sort of lucked out because this wasn't Snowy's first litter and she knew exactly what to do. I'd have the mama at the vets requesting an epidural.

Again thank you both so much for sharing these wonderful pictures with us the puppies are beautiful.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

wow tell snowy we're so proud of her :grouphug: glad to hear that she did so well....
having awesome parents helped i'm sure  congratulations to you guys! well done...all 4 of them are so precious :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Since we are home, I've opened the gate so Snowy could get out of her pen if she wants to. She will come to the opening in the gate and start to come through... then turn around and look back toward the puppies and then go back. But before she gets all the way back... she changes her mind again and stat\rts to go out... :smheat: Why is it that if you are female, you are unable to make up your mind... (just thought I'd slip that in :smtease: )? She now has done the same thing several times and it is funny to watch.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad everthing turned out well. Beautiful Snowy. Beautiful puppies. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Since we are home, I've opened the gate so Snowy could get out of her pen if she wants to. She will come to the opening in the gate and start to come through... then turn around and look back toward the puppies and then go back. But before she gets all the way back... she changes her mind again and stat\rts to go out... :smheat: Why is it that if you are female, you are unable to make up your mind... (just thought I'd slip that in :smtease: )? She now has done the same thing several times and it is funny to watch.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Good girl Snowy!!! You're ALL woman!!! Girls RULE!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Why is it that if you are female, you are unable to make up your mind... (just thought I'd slip that in :smtease: )?[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just a couple pics for tonight... :smheat: 























She lays with them and allows them to feed some time.... and other times, she leaves them alone.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! I love the pic where she's at a distance looking at her "work of art". :wub: :wub: 

So, so very precious. 

Thanks Steve and Peg. Keep the pics coming for the next four months!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Adorable pictures, but what's with the necklace? Did I miss something?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Steve, thank you so much for the photos. I will never go through birth with a dog, so your photos have been amazing and really educational. 

A few questions, just out of curiosity....

Do you know how many litters poor Snowy has had, including this one?

Also, now that you have these 4 puppies - what will happen to them? Will you and Peg be responsible for them, or will the rescue group adopt them out. (I'm not asking because I'm interested - just curious.)


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

after some long, long days at work this week... i finally catch up to... PUPPIES!!! and i read the entire thread... the tears , the excitement, the play-by-play (tim mccarver has NOTHING on you, steve!), and the pics! omigosh i felt like i was right there :wub: 
noselicks to momma snowy. heck, give her a margarita. she could sure use one!! i think steve'n'peg could probably use a straight up shot of tequila  

the buttercup admires miss snowy for maintaining her dignity AND her hairdo thru all this mess. she would like to send miss snowy & co. a brand new jar of peanut butter in congratulations. please let us know where to mail.


love'n'noselicks,
ann marie and the "where do babies come from mommy?" buttercup


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Steve, thank you so much for the photos. I will never go through birth with a dog, so your photos have been amazing and really educational.
> 
> A few questions, just out of curiosity....
> 
> ...



Steve may be sleeping, so I'll answer on his behalf. This is Snowy's third litter. She is from a BYB.

The pups are in the care of Northcentral Maltese Rescue. After the pups are finished nursing, Snowy will be spayed and her tumor removed. 

Steve and Peg, God bless them, are caring for the pups until they have all their shots, spay/neuter, etc. So they will have the pups for 5 to 6-months. At that time, they will be adoptable. This is only if there are no other medical issues, as well as, Steve and Peg's okay for them to move on to their forever furry homes.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> after some long, long days at work this week... i finally catch up to... PUPPIES!!! and i read the entire thread... the tears , the excitement, the play-by-play (tim mccarver has NOTHING on you, steve!), and the pics! omigosh i felt like i was right there :wub:
> noselicks to momma snowy. heck, give her a margarita. she could sure use one!! i think steve'n'peg could probably use a straight up shot of tequila
> 
> the buttercup admires miss snowy for maintaining her dignity AND her hairdo thru all this mess. she would like to send miss snowy & co. a brand new jar of peanut butter in congratulations. please let us know where to mail.
> ...


What the heck!!! You missed all the action. We were all drinking and "thinking" we were helping Steve and Peg. Good Lord, Keri guzzled so many bottles of wine, her teeth turned pink ~ Good girl Keri :wub: 

Yep, it was VERY exciting. And Miss Snowy does deserve a Margarita. I believe Carrie offered her one last night :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Beautiful pups. I hope they find good loving homes!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I witnessed this through cyberspace last night and was simultaneously exhilarated :new_shocked: and scared :smscare2: for Snowy. I can only imagine how Steve and Peg felt through this process. You two were wonderful. Snowy's a lucky girl.

You guys were wonderful to keep us updated on Snowy's progress and share all those wonderful pictures. Just think, we'll be expecting the same for the next 5-6 months. :biggrin: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Adorable pictures, but what's with the necklace? Did I miss something?[/B]



The necklace may be to mark who's who. To keep track of who came 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th. But there's only one with a necklace, so I don't know. Maybe they were tired and forgot the rest ~ LOL

I think the girls should be named "Little Deb" and "Little Linda"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I witnessed this through cyberspace last night and was simultaneously exhilarated :new_shocked: and scared :smscare2: for Snowy. I can only imagine how Steve and Peg felt through this process. You two were wonderful. Snowy's a lucky girl.
> 
> You guys were wonderful to keep us updated on Snowy's progress and share all those wonderful pictures. Just think, we'll be expecting the same for the next 5-6 months. :biggrin:
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


Before I go off to bed with Daisy, I did want to say, WASN'T THAT A TRIP?? We were all so nervous and excited at the same time. Not to mention the fun we had while waiting on #3 and #4. :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> Just a couple pics for tonight... :smheat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday little babies. You're about 24 hours old. I think your hair grew since last night!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455467
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a trip! I was amazed how quickly the #1 & #2 came and expected to be up all night waiting for the last two. :biggrin: 
At least we'll get a good nights rest tonight.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455453
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> "Little Deb" and "Little Linda"[/B]


 RESIST.THE.URGE. ;-)


Tired... who is tired??? Not us.... We are ready to do this all again... anytime.... anywhere....

The necklace was put on the second female and the second male to allow us to keep track of which is which over time. The "problem" was that it came off the male. What can you do with kids now a days...???


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Breakfast time...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg how totally adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Just look at how good mum looks too, and the tummies on those babies, they sure are getting plenty of nourishment that's for sure.
Thank you for yet another wonderful set of progress pictures Peg & Steve


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-those pics are just great Steve :wub: :wub: Snowy is one amazing momma! :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So what's wrong with Little Deb and Little Linda???? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: (one :smrofl: for each puppy)

Thanks for keeping us up with pictures, Steve. We'll expect them regularly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The babies and Snowy look great. :wub: She looks like she's an excellent mother -- but then, she's had practice before.

During my years of breeding the Lhasas, it always seemed that puppy #1 and puppy #2 came down the birth canel bang/bang. It seems like #2 is already coming out before #1 is even cleaned.

Then it seems like forever before the next one comes -- especially if it's the last puppy.

When we get together at Christmas -- I just know I'm going to want to "steal" one of those little ones. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Got Milk?












You can't see it but this one was sucking so hard he (she?) had milk in the corner of his(her?) mouth. (I didn't look)



Came home a little early today and momma had a major poop fest outside and even some in the box. She was clearly a little upset and had the bedding all bunched up in one corner, babies in another corner and she was standing there telling me to clean up the mess. We even had some poop on the wall... where I supposed she had brushed up against it.


So we did a clean up.











Took her about 10 seconds to then lay down in the cleaned up box and get baack to feeding everyone.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg you really captured the moment in the first picture, Steve you brought tears to my eyes, so precious :wub: :wub: I love that picture so content :wub: I bet I look at that picture over and over again.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Steve that picture is priceless, how adorable to see a young puppy so contently nursing :wub: thank you for sharing, it just melts my heart


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mom and babies are just too wonderful for words. Although I couldn't stay up with you all night, I did keep up with the first couple of births. Wow, what an experience. I really look forward to seeing the fearsome foursome grow up.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Love the new pictures!! Too funny about the poop-a-thon, though. I like the beach towel!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

OK... we got ribbons on everyone, which will make id much easier and will actually make it easier for us to make sure everyone eats equally.

Here are the stats on everyone:

birth 19th
Girl 1 (pink) 3.75 4
Girl 2 (yellow) 3.5 3.5
Boy 1(purple) 3.5 3.75
Boy 2 (powder blue) 4 5

I'm not worried about Girl 2... She looks good and acts fine...We will monitor things more closely. It is obvious that Boy 2 must take after me...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Boy 2 is on his way to being the youngest porker on record!! Way to go, #2 (oh haha, #2, cracking myself up) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:wub: They are all so adorable. The pics are too, especially the one with pup's tail coming out by Snowy's mouth. :biggrin: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are all so cute. Are they normal size and weight or on the smaller or larger size?
Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in, I need another puppy fix


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats :aktion033: 
Glad that everyone (including you and Peg) are doing well.
The pups are just simply adorable :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> They are all so cute. Are they normal size and weight or on the smaller or larger size?
> Keep the pictures coming.[/B]


Hi Deb,

I've been told by several people that they are on the smaller side of normal... but not so small as to be a problem.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

*The necklace was put on the second female and the second male to allow us to keep track of which is which over time. The "problem" was that it came off the male. What can you do with kids now a days...???

*At one time I tried putting colored string or ribbon around the puppies necks. Jassmine would not tolerate it. She would remove them. Now I use colored markers that are permanent. They need to be remarked as mom washes it off, but it works better for me. 
Mom should make sure that all the puppies eat. She will lick their faces to get them to go look for the nipples. They will feel around until they find one and when they latch on they have great suction. She will also take care of the poop and pee situation until they are around 4 weeks old. First time moms have a harder time of keeping up with it but they get the hang of it. No one shows them how to do this it is intinctive. Your puppies are a little small but they look very nice and healthy so far. Remember above everything make sure the puppies stay warm (85 degrees). If they get cold the ph of the puppy changes and mom will reject them. And if they get cold they can get gassey. Keep on hand baby gas X. It is such an exciting time to birth new puppies.
You have a very nice litter. Congratulations.

Tina


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is the first I've had a chance to come and catch up on the babies! How wonderful those photos are!!!
I thought when reading of the 'poop-episode' how sweet that Snowy 'gathered the dirty-laundry' out of the way as best she could! What a wonderful little mama she is!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I missed the WHOLE thing.

They're beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

I also missed the whole thing, but I have spent the last 2 hours catching up and reading all the previous posts! First let me say Congratulations to you, your wife and to Miss Snowy! What a special & exciting event! It sounds as if you have been truely blessed with this delivery. As I have read your posts about the birth and the babies I am so happy that you seem to take this very seriously and are very responsible and cautious with your Snowy and her babies. 

Please keep this thread updated so we can watch these babies grow! Cheryl


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well... the necklaces have fallen off (again).  













I thought this was especially cute since the one has their "arm" around the other, so I tried a closeup... which is a little out of focus.










I am constantly amazed by Snowy's behavior. We have made a fairly large fenced in area for her and the puppies. I wanted it to be large enough that I could put a couple potty pads in and still have 4 or 5 ft between them and her box and food. Well... Snowy is a little picky and she managed to hold it ALL day today anyway... When I got home, I removed the gate so she could run out to the back yard. She was all but holding her legs together...if you know what I mean :blush: . But at the same time, she WASN'T going anyplace until she saw me put the gate back up so the boys could not get to her babies. Is that a good momma or what?

On the down side... she doesn't seem to fully trust me. If Peg lets her out, she will just watch that Peg stays near her babies... then it is ok for her to go. However... when it is me... she wants that gate back up and will not go anyplace until I do!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Such a cute family! Snowy sounds like a great Mom!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ She won't leave you until you close the gate, but trusts Peg. How cute is that. :wub: 

Good girl, Snowy!! We 'wumin' have to stick together.

The pups are beautiful. What a great pic of the two hugging.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Too cute for words. :wub: I think I would put permanent marker on them so I would be able to tell them apart. I think someone else mentioned that too. Maybe put it on their toe nails.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Puppy check,  and you came through :chili:. They are just soooooooo precious :wub: Love those babies :wub:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks for continuing to share...your story about how she watches over them is sweet..nature is so compelling :wub: 

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ok... we got them all weighed and pics taken of each... Everyone is from 6 oz to 7 oz.

Here are the pictures in birth order.

Girl 1










Girl 2











Boy 1











Boy 2 (the bottom heavy boy :wub: )


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the new pics. The last one is riot. I see why you call him the bottom heavy boy. lol

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Steve, the pics brought tears to my eyes. How very special life is.

Thank you, and Peg, so much for sharing such a miracle with us.

And yes, is the last one "Porky" ~ He's a cutie ~ LOL


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Well as usual...I missed everything, but I read ALL the post & had a great time! I am so happy for you both Steve & Peg & what a great little Mommy Snowy is. I am looking forward to her getting taken care of & living the rest of her days out in leisure! Thanks for all the wonderful pictures! Reminded me of when we used to raise Dobermans. What an adventure!!!! Love to all the puppies & Snowy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

These pictures are so amazing. Keep them coming. Looks like boy number two takes after Gordo. :smheat:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

See if you can pick boy #2 out in this shot from a couple hours ago... :biggrin: 














> Looks like boy number two takes after Gordo.[/B]


Gordo is actually pretty thin with what looks like unnaturally long legs... (we are pretty good at fattening them up around here).
I can't say anything about the length of this guys legs... but his tummy is pretty impressive...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The one on his back strutting his stuff. :innocent:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Gonna have to name him Billy Bob with that gut! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Now that is ONE BIG BELLY!! Like I said, a true beer belly. Are you sure he's not from Milwaukee? (Ask Peg!) :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Definately the little/big one on his back :wub: 

Yep, as Linda said, "Beer Gut". 

We'll call him, CH. Steve and Peg's Beer Gut Billy Bob.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

You wumin folk makin fun of my boy? Ya all best not be makin fun of the boy.... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :blink:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Every day when we look at them, their noses have just a tiny bit more black on them! :blush:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That last photo is priceless. Ah....the innocence of youth!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> You wumin folk makin fun of my boy? Ya all best not be makin fun of the boy.... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :blink:[/B]


All he needs is a big ol' belt buckle and a wife-beater tshirt.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=459387
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ewwww!!! You two are scaring me!! Keep it up, and I will have no choice, but to involve Peg!! :w00t:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Apr 10, 2007)

I know I am just a "little" late with this but..................CONGRATUJLATIONS! 

The puppies are wonderful and adorable. 



Cheri


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG I totally missed all the new pics!!! All the babies are so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg just look at those adorable babes :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
I would say boy #2 is the one flat on his back, the one with the biggest tummy, I wonder who he takes after?  
Thanks Steve & Peg for keeping us up to date on the family progress


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

What kind of personality does he have to go with that "beer gut"? You really should get a picture of him next to a beer! We have to pick on him...he is just to cute with that belly not to! 

I have to say, he was real gentleman letting everyone else come out first! He could have been a Bully-Billy-Bob!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG I cant belive I missed this whole thread...lucky I wasnt here when the whole birth was going on, I would have been hopeless.

All babies are sooo adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I especially love boy number 2 and his little fat belly, soo cute. :wub:


----------



## writepudding (Jun 9, 2007)

I am in love with boy #2

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

they are all so lovelyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

OMG - just read through all the pages I think at one point I was panting and pushin for Snowy. :smheat: :smheat: 

It looks like we will be in Arizona for Christmas - I would L O V E to see the babies - 
I made some inquiries about GORDO but what is going to happen to these babies? will they be available??

By fate 7 years ago at Easter we were at our condo in Mesa and we came back to Calgary with Cowboy and Pistol who were almost 3.
They were in foster care in Glendale with Lisa Wolfe - dont know if she is a member here - she had 3 tiny maltese of her own then and last I heard had added a male.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OMG - just read through all the pages I think at one point I was panting and pushin for Snowy. :smheat: :smheat:
> 
> It looks like we will be in Arizona for Christmas - I would L O V E to see the babies -
> I made some inquiries about GORDO but what is going to happen to these babies? will they be available??
> ...



These pups will not be ready until well after Christmas. They will not be available for adoption until they are fully vetted. This includes all shots, and spay/neuter.

Have you sent an application in to Northcentral Maltese Rescue? You need to get that in right away. There seems to be alot of interest in Gordo. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OMG - just read through all the pages I think at one point I was panting and pushin for Snowy. :smheat: :smheat:
> 
> It looks like we will be in Arizona for Christmas - I would L O V E to see the babies -
> I made some inquiries about GORDO but what is going to happen to these babies? will they be available??
> ...


Well... we have Lisa beat by a mile!! We have 8 Maltese and 1 Maltese wanna-be Maltese right now... ;-)

As far as adoptions of Gordo or one of the babies are concerned, you have to fill out the application at *maltese**rescue*.homestead.com and work all of that with Mary Palmer there. We are just the foster parents and we have no say in where they go.
</span>
I am aware of a number of people who have expressed an interest in the babies. Gordo is a real treasure too, so I'm sure there will be more people applying than there are dogs so if you are serious, you need to get an app in ASAP.

There is a possibility of a Maltese get together of some sort at our house... At least there was some talk of it a week or two ago. I've heard nothing since then. We would be open to allowing a limited number of people come in and see the babies at some point.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Steve,

I'm still planning on being there. And, of course, I need (oops must) see the puppies. After all, I thought I was right there with Snowy with every contraction.  

Just can't wait to visit in person with the AZ SM community.

Lynn


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Someone else was wanting more puppy pictures in another thread... so here they are..

I put my phone in there so you can get an idea of their size...

Everyone is in the 10 to 11.5 oz range.












I'm almost feeling sorry for Snowy... We are trying to get her to eat puppy food and eat one extra meal a day but I have a feeling that 4 pups is pretty exhausting for her. I can't imagine what it will be like for her in another 3 weeks or so...


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

OMG they have doubled their weight already - no doubt it is exhausting to feed 4 hungry puppies. Love the pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowy is such a wonderful mommy, I hope she will have a good home. How old is she? The babies have really grown. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Someone else was wanting more puppy pictures in another thread... so here they are..
> 
> I put my phone in there so you can get an idea of their size...
> 
> ...


WOW! Big Butt baby boy #2 sticks out like a sore [email protected]! A cute sore thumb, though. What a pork chop. I adore him.
(Where's his belt buckle and tshirt??? Is he drinking a beer??)
They're all too sweet for words. And Snowy is such a good mommie.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OMG they have doubled their weight already - no doubt it is exhausting to feed 4 hungry puppies. Love the pictures.[/B]


almost 3x actually. Seem to roughly be gaining 1 oz per day..


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Snowy is such a wonderful mommy, I hope she will have a good home. How old is she? The babies have really grown. :wub:[/B]


5 years is my understanding


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

They are just absolutely adorable. I know it's going to be sad to see them go. Snowy...poor thing...she looks so tired!
I would love to come see them! Have you set up visiting hours? You know, I am in the Phoenix area. Naa..na,na,na.naaa..naaa to all of you so far away!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: I missed all the picutres :smilie_tischkante: how could I? They are sooooooooooooooo cute. Snowy is such a good mom :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Some new puppy pictures tonight at their 2 week "birthday". The noses are getting nice and black and the eyes are not quite open but if you watch them, they are moving their eyelids some and trying.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the new photo Steve. I love watching their progress. I can't imagine how you will give them all up. You are really wonderful, generous people. Gordo and the pups will be adopted, but what about Snowy? I hope they all find wonderful homes and I'm sure that Mary will do a fine job in placing them.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Thanks for the new photo Steve. I love watching their progress. I can't imagine how you will give them all up. You are really wonderful, generous people. Gordo and the pups will be adopted, but what about Snowy? I hope they all find wonderful homes and I'm sure that Mary will do a fine job in placing them.[/B]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't understand Steve that she said she had no interest in Gordo. Baxtermom sent in an application and as far as I know she is interested in Gordo.


----------

